# Newbie - 3rd week.... And have found a TON of success (avg $150, before tips, for 7 hours of work)



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here. 
I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.

Example: Yesterday, I didn't get out till 9am and still pulled $120 - with tips on top of that. I usually hit the road around 6am.

*MY POINT*
Would people be interested in a blog where I discuss and organize my approach, strategy, etc - Just HOW TO MAKE MORE MONEY and STAY BUSY.

*Airports - *I've done a lot of work with "que" lines (risk reward and wait time depending on several factors); I've analyzed the likelihood that certain arrivals will contain passengers that use ride share; my approach to avoiding permits is essential to cost cutting.
*Off Time - *I've discovered how to stay in the "que" while you have lunch.
*Networking - *I have had 3 job offers in the first couple weeks. I have a lot to share here.
I came from the financial services background (sales and marketing) so I think I would have a lot to offer in this arena.
A lot of early trips are executives... and knowing how to deal with them pays off immensely. Job offers, tips, connections, etc. The early airport trips, if used correctly, can allow you to tap into and build a relationship with the centers of influence in your city or town. I assume people are looking for other work? If there is so much negativity about driving.


*Positioning - *I use heat map software and home value software to find where to position myself during certain periods. I also have detailed spreadsheets of when and what type of travel most client's use ( I call PAXs Clients haha)
*GET UP EARLY - *How to take advantage of the 6 - 9am hours (where sometimes I make $100). Momentum!!!!!
*Cherry Picking - *How to find out where the client's are going and if you should take the trip.
*"Surge Texts" - *I have really really found a key here - there is money to be made taking advantage of other people's mistakes.
I could and will go on forever but give me some feedback before I dive in. It would be free at first and then probably charge if it is of value. It would be like "Start your morning here".​


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

LoL


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

$ 150 for 7 hours is really not a lot. I get ticked off when I earn that little as my average is significantly higher. You don't say how many miles you're driving for those dollars, either. If you're driving 100 miles for that $ 150 it's a whole lot better than if you're driving 250 miles for that same $ 150. You've got to factor miles into your earnings calculations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You're 


mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


You're Special !
just like everyone else.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Show earnings.
Let's see screen shots.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

You could even call the blog rideshareguy or something


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not. 

The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Will you have the same positive cheery attitude in a few months?


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

*Post screenshots of your earnings. *


----------



## SoCalRed (Feb 4, 2017)

AceManShow said:


> *Post screenshots of your earnings. *


You cant question "UberKing". Just take his word for it $100 before breakfast, another $120 before lunch. I want to know what he makes on Saturday night.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm a newbie too. But I think I'm intelligent enough to realize that the things I'm learning now, were likely learned tens of thousands of times already (and a long time ago) by basically every driver that posts in here. And I'm not dumb enough to think I have exclusive knowledge regarding what I'm learning. 

There's only 1 thing I have learned factually, that I wonder how many drivers know. I'm guessing it is very low. But I dare not ask because it only would serve to make things more difficult ... for me, if every driver (in my area really) knew this. And then there is only 1 other thing that I speculate about (but don't know factually) that again I won't bring up, for self preservation, that I'm guessing most drivers understand. However, the behavior that I see on the app leads me to believe that not as many drivers are aware of what I speculate about, as I suspect. Which only serves to help me. Anyway, I'm just a part-timer, so my contribution to the group would likely be minor to nothing. As is my drain on the full-timers. Little to no drain on them.

However, I don't think I'll be paying someone to train me on how to eat a sandwich in the car.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

I attached a pdf.... last week.
I don't drive Tuesday or Sat / Sunday or nights. I have a system that works. Especially at getting tips. It's about 20-25/hr like I mentioned.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

please do total math on your gas ,time, depreciation and increased maintenance schedule.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't doubt he makes that much but he's not considering expenses. Per hour is not a good way to measure rideshare, it's more about how much you make per mile from when you leave your house to how much you make when you get home. Otherwise you are putting a lot on your car without making enough money to offset it.


----------



## EricLufc (Nov 15, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I attached a pdf.... last week.
> I don't drive Tuesday or Sat / Sunday or nights. I have a system that works. Especially at getting tips. It's about 20-25/hr like I mentioned.


That doesn't show any times though, you could have worked 20 hours for 120. Who knows?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I get the hustle, i commend the effort, but why solicit for a possible future blog when we have this forum here where you can share your advise.

I don't know how strict the admins are, but...



UberPeople Terms of Service said:


> Links to other groups, blogs, forums, facebooks, or sites that relate to driving aren't permitted.


They see it as competition to this forum, no one wants to allow people to advertise to draw viewership from their own forums/blogs.


----------



## RatherBeUbering (Jan 31, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I don't doubt he makes that much but he's not considering expenses. Per hour is not a good way to measure rideshare, it's more about how much you make per mile from when you leave your house to how much you make when you get home. Otherwise you are putting a lot on your car without making enough money to offset it.


Amen brother!


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your on some good drugs and or a sales pitch.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL at the newbie thinking that is success.


----------



## Capowood (Nov 21, 2016)

I would like to see the blog. What is it?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

What's your cost per mile to run your ride?
What do you consider a good per mile net for you on a shift?...$1/mile, $1.25/mile, $1.50/mile?
Are you saving 15% of your net profit in an SEP-IRA?
How long will it take you to realize that only suckers sit in "queues"?
And you think 6am is early? LOL...4am early birds get the worms.



mitchell8992 said:


> "I've discovered how to stay in the "que" while you have lunch."


OMGWOW, please share this secret!



mitchell8992 said:


> *"*I have had 3 job offers in the first couple weeks."


That's because they know you're already willing to work for peanuts.

Lastly, don't quit your day job because I don't see uber blogging in your future.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Hey ! Its the Tony Robbins of Uber driving  lol

I could nit pick your whole list... but at the Sac International airport (SMF) you would be lucky to average $8 an hour... with your 50 min average wait, and your 15 mile average ride (at .75 cents per mile)

And look, I don't think I'm the best ride share guy that's ever tried it, but I'm not a complete [email protected] like some of them are either + I've learned a lot in 6 months.... and yet I'm still struggling (In Sac) to make $10-12 an hour..... driving all of the best hours and supplementing that with more crappy base rate ones, just to make enough hours.

Sure, different markets vary. Also, their has been much talk about how Uber will "hook up" new drivers with more profitable runs > at first, to get them sucked in. Then, once the hook is set, they just slowly taper off with so many of those longer, higher rate runs, leaving the driver struggling to get that "original high" that they once got.... but it always seems to be just out of their grasp.

Uber is a great job, but the pay sucks!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


I'm not drinking your kool-aid. If you were truly trying to "help", you wouldn't ask for money. 
You could open your own school and call it: RIDESHARE UNIVERSITY


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


No offense, but a lot has to do with the city and rate/mile..min. If you could make decent money in lets say Detroit (when it was .30/mile), I'd be very impressed.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> No offense, but a lot has to do with the city and rate/mile..min. If you could make decent money in lets say Detroit (when it was .30/mile), I'd be very impressed.


Exactly. Here in Honolulu, we cannot pickup from the airport


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?[/QUOTE]

I think you maybe on to something there.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> What's your cost per mile to run your ride?
> What do you consider a good per mile net for you on a shift?...$1/mile, $1.25/mile, $1.50/mile?
> Are you saving 15% of your net profit in an SEP-IRA?
> How long will it take you to realize that only suckers sit in "queues"?
> ...


Glad to find such a welcoming community.

Just seeing if anyone would appreciate a strategy I discovered.
I'm doing this for a month until I start my next job. So while your calculating dollars per hour and pennies per mile, I'll be trying to decide what color Range Rover I want next.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I get the hustle, i commend the effort, but why solicit for a possible future blog when we have this forum here where you can share your advise.
> 
> I don't know how strict the admins are, but...
> 
> They see it as competition to this forum, no one wants to allow people to advertise to draw viewership from their own forums/blogs.


Goood point! I just wish it wasn't so negative. I'd like to make a place people could go who really do need help ... and be able to find actionable ideas to help their earnings. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> Goood point! I just wish it wasn't so negative. I'd like to make a place people could go who really do need help ... and be able to find actionable ideas to help their earnings.
> Cheers mate.


Sometimes it is like talking to a bunch of brick walls in here. I admit, i may jump down a few throats here and there.

Hell, if im not being accused of being an Uber employee at least once a week, im doing something wrong.

Some people are stuck in their worker mentality and cannot think outside the box.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh my god. You're one of those guys. Totally in love with talking about yourself.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

The Mollusk said:


> Oh my god. You're one of those guys. Totally in love with talking about yourself.


I'm new and asked a simple question, only because I always talk to drivers in Dallas who are lost on where and how to spend their time.
Then I got attacked and the last one got to me I apologize.
Why would I even try. I'll crawl back into my hole. You all have fun.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Bottom line here is:

_* - Do your homework
- Record circumstances for $$$ trips, find common thread(s)*_
_* - Find areas that surge and detect likely times/days (and don't turn your driver app on until after the surge hits)*_
_* - Opt out of Pool/do not accept Pool*_
_* - Avoid times/areas notorious for traffic jams*_
_* - Stay out of neighborhoods with ingrates and entitleds*_
_* - Tell Uber to never match you again with horrible passenger*_
_* - Inform passengers any stops longer than ONE minute need to order new ride at stopping point (because wait times pay LESS than minimum wage in most markets)*_
_* - Educate passengers that this is YOUR personal car*_
_* - Remember that Uber & Lyft DO NOT CARE about you as a contractor/business person, or (the loss of) your car (despite all the pretty words they churn out). They care about gaining market share over their rival(s)*_
_* - You need a dashcam to cover your a$$. Why? Because there is no insurance company who will write a policy for this line of work, that covers you in the event you're wrongfully accused of something (anything really), that gets you permanently kicked out. No investigation, no nothing. You're done!*_
_* - Read posts daily here on Uberpeople.net!*_


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I net 50$ an hour typically door to door. Want to know my secret? Dont take any uber x fares and ignore all pings that you feel (intuition) are going to be short. That ofcourse excluded wait time in my house. Thats the end of my blog. You are welcome


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Haha. You make a lame and transparent pitch to people you think are morons and that turns those "morons" off, and then you blame us and claim martyrhood for yourself?


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> Glad to find such a welcoming community.
> 
> Just seeing if anyone would appreciate a strategy I discovered.
> I'm doing this for a month until I start my next job. So while your calculating dollars per hour and pennies per mile, I'll be trying to decide what color Range Rover I want next.


I like this guy. I also like to drive a range rover although I haven't drove one yet. If the community is not friendly and salty, here I'm fill me in with your strategies I beg you


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I'm 27, just resigned from UBS in August, and I plan to move to another firm next month. (Hence why i just started driving Uber to pass the time ).
> 
> I built a $500,000 wealth management practice in 3.5 years and raised $35mm in new assets.
> But your right.


You're comparing apples with vibrators.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> Goood point! I just wish it wasn't so negative. I'd like to make a place people could go who really do need help ... and be able to find actionable ideas to help their earnings.
> Cheers mate.


That would be Uberpeople.net


----------



## NorthernBelle (Jan 21, 2017)

Geeeeeeeesh. You people are SO mean!


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I'm 27, just resigned from UBS in August, and I plan to move to another firm next month. (Hence why i just started driving Uber to pass the time ).
> 
> I built a $500,000 wealth management practice in 3.5 years and raised $35mm in new assets.
> But your right.


Well, 1) if you did in fact have $35 million in AUM in August and are just going back 7 months later, you can consider that $35 million gone to other advisors in that UBS office. 2) No Advisor that built that much in 3 years with 500k in T12 would just quit.

More than likely, finished UBS apprenticeship, guaranteed salary went away, then flamed out.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

NCUberGuy said:


> Well, 1) if you did in fact have $35 million in AUM in August and are just going back 7 months later, you can consider that $35 million gone to other advisors in that UBS office. 2) No Advisor that built that much in 3 years with 500k in T12 would just quit.
> 
> More than likely, finished UBS apprenticeship, guaranteed salary went away, then flamed out.


[ouch.]


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

The problem here is that you, the OP, have only been doing this for 3 weeks, but you make it sound like you have figured it all out in that time, and are here to inform the regulars how it is done. If you really want to prove your point, show a screen shot of every day for the last 3 weeks,. then maybe people will listen. There are newbies all the time who get on here and say they have figured it out, and then in 2 months they are gone.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I haven't driven in 3 weeks and when I do, I drive on nights and weekend's. Part time thing. This is a usual Saturday for me when driving


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

You call that "success" wtf


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Not a week goes by some newbie posts he's wildly successful, wth is everybody batching about, I've got it all figured out, blah blah blah. 

About a week later, earnings drop. Tactics they thought were keys to success no longer work. Net income is half when they started, only way to recoup is more windshield time. 

It's called the uber hook. Newbies get better and/or more rides for 3-6 weeks. We've all been there.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

$150 a day is not alot concerning u are a scievtist. i only drive in a big city and know my city and have over 7000 trips...and u dont work sat and sun. but ear $150 a day AFTER GAS? EVERYDAY? IN TEXAS? 90 CENTS A MILE? GOOD LUCK. bragging about $150 a day is ok if you did not have to be a scientist...


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Ah; to be young and full of yourself! Take it from an old timer that drives part time because I want to and have seen some modicum of success in my life. If you want to win people over, don't be the newbie that acts like you know it all (even if you're convinced you do). Pay your dues, do your homework like you said you did (but you really haven't had time to yet) and when you really have something to offer, promote the hell out of it. Under promise and over deliver. .........Or, just do what your doing and appear to be the blow-hard that you likely are.

And no, for now I have little interest in your blog. But hey; good luck to you.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dude lives in Texas. I can see why $150 per day looks promising to him. Give him a break, will ya?


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I haven't driven in 3 weeks and when I do, I drive on nights and weekend's. Part time thing. This is a usual Saturday for me when driving


Not bad for a nights work, and not full of yourself. Maybe you should start that blog?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> The problem here is that you, the OP, have only been doing this for 3 weeks, but you make it sound like you have figured it all out in that time, and are here to inform the regulars how it is done. If you really want to prove your point, show a screen shot of every day for the last 3 weeks,. then maybe people will listen. There are newbies all the time who get on here and say they have figured it out, and then in 2 months they are gone.


I can see him before ng deactivated for part of his " process' that he has already mentioned.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

NorthernBelle said:


> Geeeeeeeesh. You people are SO mean!


Perhaps; but some people like mitchell here just seem to be begging for it. I prefer to call it "salty" with little patience for BS.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


You are still working for uber...
SHILLLLLLLL


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

3 weeks and you know it all. Good luck with your blog. I voted YES. I love a good laugh.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Unless you are select, I don't see the point in wasting time at LAX. If you happen to be close by and anticipate a surge coming then sure. Otherwise waiting in que to give someone a base fare ride to OC and waste another hour trying to come back to core LA doesn't sound smart to me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Is the Texas market THAT bad? 

Or is it just your misconception?

What are the rates in your parts?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
> My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
> Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not.
> 
> The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


If I worked 5 days and got 900 I'd be kinda depressed

A lot of people AREN'T making any money.

You yourself may or may not be one of them, depending on car value and operating costs and other expenses....

Pick three:
1) verry cheap vehicle
2) additional vehicle classes
3) low operating costs
4) very miserly mileage strategies / compensating for deadmiles with large volume of high surge trips

...if you only satisfy 1 or 2 of those criteria, chances are you're losing oodles of money and don't even realize it yet.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> No offense, but a lot has to do with the city and rate/mile..min. If you could make decent money in lets say Detroit (when it was .30/mile), I'd be very impressed.


Detroit rates were never truly bad

0.40/0.40 is BETTER than 0.90/0.15 for urban driving


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
> My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
> Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not.
> 
> The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


Forgives us you will, young padawan. Kind of jaded bunch we are. Too much exposure to TK's antics I guess. But like your enthusiasm we do. Luke I'm your fathah! Oh, sorry.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Detroit rates were never truly bad
> 
> 0.40/0.40 is BETTER than 0.90/0.15 for urban driving


Not even close. Where is abieu when you need him.


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


B**locks and good luck


----------



## Spencerian (Feb 12, 2017)

There's an old proverb that goes like this... Those who can, drive. Those who can't, make blogs.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
> My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
> Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not.
> 
> The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


No one is making what they should or FEEL they deserve. This site has its share of sarcastic little devils so be prepared to lower yourself to their level or ignore their comments. Good luck in your new venture


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

[QUOTE="Good luck in your new venture [/QUOTE]

Thank you! I think what a lot of people are missing here is the positive utility that can be gained by travel time. Both the passenger and the driver have a unique ability to benefit in the societal network of relationships, and the gifts that relationships can provide. 
"In pursuing the concept that 'travel time is a gift', (I) have argued that time has to be given up, whether considered wasted or not, to network participation. In some instances, this giving up of time goes unrecognised. *However, we suggest that experience of travelling through the way in which the journey is 'crafted' between the traveller, accompanied objects, and travel space can extend the concept of the gift of travel time. Shaping travel time to have a positive utility therefore benefits the traveller and those s/he interact with..*. Thus, transition, time out and equipping time coalesce in affording the traveller opportunities, which may positively impart on destination relationships or activities."​
If used correctly, networking opportunities are endless as a rideshare driver. Your traveler is taken out of the demands of ordianry life, and in many instances there is value that they can offer you as the driver. There is a lot of studies and work being put into the idea of travel as a positive utility in modern culture, as a gift in many ways. As drivers, we can use the vulnerability of a successful individual to tap into knowledge, networks, relationships, advice, etc. I have found and am grateful for many gifts from passengers... passengers who are executives or well connected decision makers in society. People love to help. We are in a unique position to ask for that help.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

Start your blog already and let us decide if it is useful or not.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.

Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.

My perspective is, I'm already making a good living. I UberSELECT / Lyft Premier for extra money to buy toys for me, my boys (like BMX stuff, airline tickets to travel with the Church, yada yada yada). Not required ... it's like ... free money. My sons are old enough now to where when I'm at home with them, they're doing their own thing. Gaming, homework, playing outside. They're not wrestling around with daddy anymore, they're beyond that. So ... what am I going to do? Sit around and watch friggin TV? I don't like sitting and wasting time on TV. So, I take my baby limo out and ride some really nice (and usually wealthy) people around, because I get a kick at how much these wealthy guys talk about how much nicer my car is (especially the sound system) than their Merc. And, then they pay me money! I get a kick out of that. And then I play with the money. I don't need it to live. My perspective.

Take it from a half old guy, go hustle around and get a career started. Don't waste time in your hooptie for peanuts. 


7milesout


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

manymancruz said:


> I like this guy. I also like to drive a range rover although I haven't drove one yet. If the community is not friendly and salty, here I'm fill me in with your strategies I beg you


LOL send me your ssn and I'll teach you how to make 50 dollars an hour doing Uber.

Hint: Don't be such a gullible fool


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

No one is being mean to the guy it's just taking in jest this idea he's an expert in three weeks. 

I also don't buy that he makes 22 an hour avoiding nights and weekends. 

Everyone knows Uber is dead between 10 am and 4 pm.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

I was thinking manymancruz was being facetious.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll give Mitchell one thing, he has tenacity and keeps coming back for more. You have a future at Trump U lad!

Looking to make some side money with little commitment, Uber is a great option. Looking for a career, get an education so you can try some of these: https://blog.linkedin.com/2017/janu...bestjobs&utm_source=email&utm_content=content


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Spencerian said:


> There's an old proverb that goes like this... Those who can, drive. Those who can't, make blogs.


I have a better proverb for you Spencerian, since you are waxing all eloquent on us deplorables.
"Uber giveth and Uber taketh away "
Elmo Burrito


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

7milesout said:


> What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.
> 
> Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.
> 
> ...


Agree 100 percent. The question should be how many relationships can I make today not dollars and cents I am looking to provide that type of advice and perspective


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> LOL send me your ssn and I'll teach you how to make 50 dollars an hour doing Uber.
> 
> Hint: Don't be such a gullible fool


I wanna know!  Now that's something I'd be more interested in than a blog


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

You make good money the first few months. Then you get idled down like the rest of us. "Pot stuck" At least that's what I feel if your making that in that amount of time daily.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> You could even call the blog rideshareguy or something


Hahhhaaahaha!!!!!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

You would make more if you got the proper cut of the upfront fare.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

If you've had actual job offers.... and still think Boobering is your best alternative..... in my mind, that decision nullifies anything you have to contribute!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> *MY POINT*
> Would people be interested in a blog where I discuss and organize my approach, strategy, etc - Just HOW TO MAKE MORE MONEY and STAY BUSY.​



Nope!​


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

This newbie is a complete fool first of all there is no pay pic which means he is lying he thinks grossing 20 an hour is a ton of success with expenses he is netting less than minimum wage with no job
Benefits and supporting a fraud scam illegal company I hope he gets hit and has to pay medical and car damages out of pocket when he realizes he has no insurance yeah start a blog that's a good idea


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Cherry picking eh, are you the chief for the LA mafia?


----------



## Wynelocked (Feb 17, 2017)

7milesout said:


> What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.
> 
> Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.
> 
> ...


So...I'm brand new here.Reading alot to see whats to learn.So far 7milesout has posted what i consider useful info.

You hit the nail on the head.Uber driving should not be a lifelong gig.Bunch of deadbeats driving for Uber at a young age because you're not capable of getting or holding a "real" job.As you can tell from my avatar...I'm an old retired man.I drive for uber for a hobby.It's not about the money for me...I dont need it.I do this to get out of the house a few days a week.If I make $300 a week...I'm happy with that.It's my coffee money.


----------



## paperchase8055 (Aug 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> If I worked 5 days and got 900 I'd be kinda depressed
> 
> A lot of people AREN'T making any money.
> 
> ...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

_


mitchell8992 said:



[QUOTE="Good luck in your new venture 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I think what a lot of people are missing here is the positive utility that can be gained by travel time. Both the passenger and the driver have a unique ability to benefit in the societal network of relationships, and the gifts that relationships can provide._
_"In pursuing the concept that 'travel time is a gift', (I) have argued that time has to be given up, whether considered wasted or not, to network participation. In some instances, this giving up of time goes unrecognised. *However, we suggest that experience of travelling through the way in which the journey is 'crafted' between the traveller, accompanied objects, and travel space can extend the concept of the gift of travel time. Shaping travel time to have a positive utility therefore benefits the traveller and those s/he interact with..*. Thus, transition, time out and equipping time coalesce in affording the traveller opportunities, which may positively impart on destination relationships or activities."_​_
If used correctly, networking opportunities are endless as a rideshare driver. Your traveler is taken out of the demands of ordianry life, and in many instances there is value that they can offer you as the driver. There is a lot of studies and work being put into the idea of travel as a positive utility in modern culture, as a gift in many ways. As drivers, we can use the vulnerability of a successful individual to tap into knowledge, networks, relationships, advice, etc. I have found and am grateful for many gifts from passengers... passengers who are executives or well connected decision makers in society. People love to help. We are in a unique position to ask for that help.[/QUOTE]_

Networking only works if your perceived skills are valuable to the other party (in this case, passengers). Passengers will likely view you as a loser who can't get a real job because you have no skills, or else you'd be doing something other than driving for Uber.


----------



## Werdhound (Feb 20, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Nothing in here I didn't figure out in about a week. I make $500-700 a week with Uber, after their take and gas. I sleep in. I have a regular 50 hour a week job, and I fill my tank about twice a week. And until now I never boasted about it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.


I believe you mean the 'morale' around here. The low 'moral' is more a function of the TNCs than the drivers. <smirk>

Anyway, on to your question about blogging so that others might share in your 'success'...
Answer this one question and it will give us a better idea of whether or not your insight into driving TNC is beyond what the average driver learns within weeks of starting to drive:

*After driving your car ~25 hours/wk for rideshare over a period of a year or two - and after having paid for all of the fuel, maintenance and repairs required over that period - will you have earned and saved enough money from that driving to purchase a replacement vehicle, and still show a profit for that time?*


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

mitchell8992 said:


> Agree 100 percent. The question should be how many relationships can I make today not dollars and cents I am looking to provide that type of advice and perspective


I've been on this site three years or so and that is one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read on here.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I could and will go on forever but give me some feedback before I dive in. It would be free at first and then probably charge if it is of value. It would be like "Start your morning here".


Plenty of people doing exactly this on youtube, blogs, etc. Feel free to jump in, but not sure many will pay for "tips."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it just me thinking it might be wrong to try to work in a relationship with a passenger...
instead of letting them relax and enjoy the ride???
THAT to me seems to be an imposition and not acceptable in my book...
What if it was turned on you and everybody that got into your Uber ride decided to bring you into their relationships...
instead of just being a passenger...
In my book there needs to be a distinction... 
and a professional separation...

I don't care if you're rich or poor, the president of a bank, or a bum...
if you're willing to pay the Uber fee and act correctly in my car...
I'm more than happy to drive you wherever you'd like to go...
And leave your business as your business and my business as my business...
to me that is appropriate!
Oh and just to have fun...
I'm REALLY LIKE to smile for my passengers...
I have beautiful little monkey teeth

Rakos


----------



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I don't doubt he makes that much but he's not considering expenses. Per hour is not a good way to measure rideshare, it's more about how much you make per mile from when you leave your house to how much you make when you get home. Otherwise you are putting a lot on your car without making enough money to offset it.


Totally agree.


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

His earnings maybe the average for his area. What city is the OP in and what earnings does Uber give him per mile and per minute?



Werdhound said:


> Nothing in here I didn't figure out in about a week. I make $500-700 a week with Uber, after their take and gas. I sleep in. I have a regular 50 hour a week job, and I fill my tank about twice a week. And until now I never boasted about it.


Please state your state and the earnings per mile /minute. You may not actually have anything to boast about.



Wynelocked said:


> If I make $300 a week...I'm happy with that.It's my coffee money.


Are you one of the guys that I see waiting in those wrap around Starbucks lines? I've heard that Starbucks coffee is very addictive, almost as addictive as chick fil a on a Sunday and wanted to know if it's true.

If anyone really wants to know the times to work simply look around you. Bars, train stations, air ports and lunch time. People talk about how they turn the app off, travel back to their original point and do it all over again but they fail to realize that it skews their earnings report. Your earnings could be higher because you turn the app off for an hour or two while another person has theirs open for those same hours.

If we want to create a surge, we just simply only take trips with surge and let that **it build up. we could even call it national surge day or something. God forbid we do if everyday lol.

They say one out of every 2 drivers have a college degree compared to 15% I think it was for taxi drivers. So yeah, we are special. Perhaps even more special than the clients/paxs we pick up.


----------



## CmDriver (Mar 14, 2017)

7milesout said:


> What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.
> 
> Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.
> 
> ...


This is the realist post on the entire thread.


----------



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I believe you mean the 'morale' around here. The low 'moral' is more a function of the TNCs than the drivers. <smirk>
> 
> Anyway, on to your question about blogging so that others might share in your 'success'...
> Answer this one question and it will give us a better idea of whether or not your insight into driving TNC is beyond what the average driver learns within weeks of starting to drive:
> ...


Nope. If you're doing 25hrs/week, you're driving 1,000 miles per week or 50,000 miles per year. After 2 years, you've depreciated the value of your vehicle 80%. Add fuel cost $100/week, $5000/yr. $10,000 (deprec.) + $10,000 (fuel) = $20,000. Income: $400 x 50 weeks = $20,000 or $$40,000 for 2 yrs. 2-yr Net: $20,000. Potentially, you could buy another vehicle and repeat cycle.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SortofRandom said:


> Nope. If you're doing 25hrs/week, you're driving 1,000 miles per week or 50,000 miles per year. After 2 years, you've depreciated the value of your vehicle 80%. Add fuel cost $100/week, $5000/yr. $10,000 (deprec.) + $10,000 (fuel) = $20,000. Income: $400 x 50 weeks = $20,000 or $$40,000 for 2 yrs. 2-yr Net: $20,000. Potentially, you could buy another vehicle and repeat cycle.


Well, aside from the fact that depreciation is specific to each vehicle and can't be stated as a one-size-fits-all number, you're correct that basically after 2 years a driver might have made enough to simply replace the vehicle they just destroyed... making no profit in the process, and building Uber's brand and business for them at the driver's expense.


----------



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

Michael, concur. That was my point. Uber is not a career, just a way to cycle personal vehicles.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SortofRandom said:


> Michael, concur. That was my point. Uber is not a career, just a way to cycle personal vehicles.


That being said (and I generally agree) - hat's off to those who use every available opportunity to make it work for them!


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


This has to be a uber hack



mitchell8992 said:


> Glad to find such a welcoming community.
> 
> Just seeing if anyone would appreciate a strategy I discovered.
> I'm doing this for a month until I start my next job. So while your calculating dollars per hour and pennies per mile, I'll be trying to decide what color Range Rover I want next.


Liar


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I could and will go on forever but give me some feedback before I dive in. It would be free at first and then probably charge if it is of value. It would be like "Start your morning here".​[/QUOTE]
Give us your smorgasbord of ideas....I for one will pick the ones that I feel will fit my needs. Some of these old timers think they know everything. Some are to hard headed to admit that someone thought of something better or different. Not all ideas will work in all cities. So let's see what's on the menu please.



Rakos said:


> Is it just me thinking it might be wrong to try to work in a relationship with a passenger...
> instead of letting them relax and enjoy the ride???
> THAT to me seems to be an imposition and not acceptable in my book...
> What if it was turned on you and everybody that got into your Uber ride decided to bring you into their relationships...
> ...


And then some people are SOS.....Stuck On Stupid!!!


----------



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
> My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
> Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not.
> 
> The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


I got some really nice fares when I first started. Mostly uberX and long distance deliveries. Now it seems like I am getting 50-75% pools. I have a feeling they give the good stuff to the brand new guys to keep them interested.


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

Okay everyone, at the end of the day this guy was trying to help and spread good vibes. I know you're jaded but people need to help each other, not rip each other to shreds.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ARNK said:


> Okay everyone, at the end of the day this guy was trying to help and spread good vibes. I know you're jaded but people need to help each other, not rip each other to shreds.


At the end of the day, 'this guy' had been driving for 3 weeks and HE ASKED here (of people with YEARS more experience) if his accumulated knowledge, in the form of a paid subscription blog, would be of value to other drivers. He got straight forward, honest answers from drivers, both new and experienced. The overwhelming response from experienced drivers was 'uh, no - but try it and see'. In my opinion (only), drivers with that little experience don't know what they don't know.


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

That's fine


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ARNK said:


> Okay everyone, at the end of the day this guy was trying to help and spread good vibes. I know you're jaded but people need to help each other, not rip each other to shreds.


He can help by not sounding patronizing. There is more info on this site then you could find on any blog.


----------



## Scot64 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have serious doubts as to these earnings claims. I've been doing this off and on for over a year here in San Antonio. The average is about ten dollars an hour. Been on since 8am today, 4 rides for a total of $25. I also do lyft and its the same story. 4 rides $18. Today has been really slow. But for the most part the numbers stand. In an 8 hour shift i do around $100. I suspect the hire earnings are propaganda.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dimwit_driver said:


> $ 150 for 7 hours is really not a lot. I get ticked off when I earn that little as my average is significantly higher. You don't say how many miles you're driving for those dollars, either. If you're driving 100 miles for that $ 150 it's a whole lot better than if you're driving 250 miles for that same $ 150. You've got to factor miles into your earnings calculations.


Exactly.

250 miles costs around $66 to drive, so that is effectively like $9.42 per hour if you do 7 hours.

Last few days I count my miles and hours and it's been much worse. The night before last I went for about 9 hours and after taking out an estimated 30 cents per mile I estimated I made about $5.50 per hour


----------



## Scot64 (Mar 29, 2017)

The fuel cost here aint that bad. I can go about 350 miles for $26. The fact still remains that the money is fast approaching the why bother point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Scot64 said:


> The fuel cost here aint that bad. I can go about 350 miles for $26. The fact still remains that the money is fast approaching the why bother point.


Around here my gas costs are only about 10-12 cents a mile, but that isn't the only expense.

How long do you think your car is going to last? Your car won't last forever.

If you have a car with 150K miles on it and expect it to last to 300K, you need to factor in the replacement car cost. How much is a replacement car going to cost you? $15K? If so, divide 150K miles by $15K and that's 10 cents a mile right there.

And how much is it going to cost you to keep your car running besides just fuel? In the last month I've had to replace a tail light, a car battery, and the secondary air intake diverter valve on my car, and I've also had to get the oil changed. Eventually I'll need to get new tires. These are all small costs but they add up, especially if you don't find ways to save money with aftermarket parts and doing some of the service yourself.

I've had some other "optional" expenses relating to failing dashcams, phone mounts, candies, etc. And my insurance company charges a premium for being a rideshare driver.

And you might as well consider yourself and the other motorist uninsured with the app on unless you cause/receive damages you can't afford out of pocket, because if you report even a minor accident to Uber/Lyft you're getting deactivated, at least temporarily. And if you break traffic rules you'll have fines too! If you are careful you can avoid a lot of these sorts of expenses but the fact of the matter is I bet a lot of drivers on these boards can relate to paying fines or damages out of pocket.


----------



## Scot64 (Mar 29, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

7milesout said:


> What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.
> 
> Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.
> 
> ...


I got my BS, couldn't get a job for 2 years while trying pretty hard. My degree basically became stale, meaning that I couldn't even compete with people who graduated recently. Then I got a MS last year, but now I'm not even really sure I care to try any more. I keep applying to jobs but I'm now only applying locally or to extremely interesting ones out of state, and my degree is again becoming stale, which basically means I'll likely never get a job in my field of study. Could happen, but I'm doubtful. I'm 27, but even at 24 I was "old", apparently compared to the guys fresh out of college (who woulld be like 22), who were applying to the same positions that required nothing other than a college degree.

It is exhausting trying to search for jobs that I probably won't enjoy doing even if I ever get it. I'm not sure I am the right fit for any job where I have to work fixed hours. I worked fixed hours part time while going to college at low paying jobs and I'm not sure I would enjoy to go back to that again even for a high paying one. I hated it. I don't have much in the way of abilities. As I have been told at job interviews, I really don't have any skills that interest them. Doing well on standardized exams doesn't count as a skill. You can chase your tail learning various software only for companies to find them useless compared to their favored software. The college degree is more like a rubber stamp you need to even be eligible, but most companies say "5+ years experience" is required for "entry-level" work. Companies I've applied to now often have online forms to fill out that ask you how many years you have and when you put in a number less than 5 you get an e-mail back saying you did not meet the min requirements. Companies need not hire domestic students that require on-the-job training who know nothing when they can find people from overseas that already know what they are doing.

Driving UberX I only make a small amount of money, but I'm not really sure what I'd do with a large amount of money, anyway. I recall a quote from the Joker from the most recent batman movie I cared to watch.



Joker said:


> "See, I'm a man of simple tastes. I like dynamite, and gunpowder... And gasoline! Do you know what all of these things have in common? They're cheap!"


And I feel pretty much the same way.

I agree with you in that I don't want to waste my time on TV. To be honest I still do, but only as a social thing. I'd rather be driving Uber than watching yet another boring TV show or movie. There are some exceptions, but most of what entertainment companies put out these days is crap.

Basically I drive for Uber because I can't stand to do much else.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Idk, in my market if I wake up at 5 am and start driving at 5:30 I always hit 100$ by 9-10 am and am back before rush hour guaranteed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> I could and will go on forever


No, please don't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> At the end of the day, 'this guy' had been driving for 3 weeks and HE ASKED here (of people with YEARS more experience) if his accumulated knowledge, in the form of a paid subscription blog, would be of value to other drivers. He got straight forward, honest answers from drivers, both new and experienced. The overwhelming response from experienced drivers was 'uh, no - but try it and see'. In my opinion (only), drivers with that little experience don't know what they don't know.


Is this guy still around ?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Is this guy still around ?


hasn't posted since 2/16


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...











_
"Never in the field of human blogging has so much bullshit been said by so few to so many"_


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> Example: Yesterday, I didn't get out till 9am and still pulled $120 - with tips on top of that. I usually hit the road around 6am.


Uber X

Out of 3400 trips I have had less than 30 people who have actually tipped. So from my experience tips are less than 1% of total rides. And I have a nice and clean car too.



Grahamcracker said:


> I haven't driven in 3 weeks and when I do, I drive on nights and weekend's. Part time thing. This is a usual Saturday for me when driving


And you are on the old 20% commission. Nice work.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> Uber X
> Out of 3400 trips I have had less than 30 people who have actually tipped. So from my experience tips are less than 1% of total rides. And I have a nice and clean car too.
> And you are on the old 20% commission. Nice work.


Tips are a huge variable - wish there were a way to make them consistent for comparison purposes. Some weeks I average 20% in tips... others weeks, 1%.

Very good point made about the grandfathered Uber comm rate of 20% for UberX drivers on-board before the commission hike.

(and I had to steal your avatar idea)


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Yes, start your blog. Let me know the URL. Make sure you put your referral codes on it and make some YouTube videos. Be proud and keep your head up and on the game!!!


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Tips are a huge variable - wish there were a way to make them consistent for comparison purposes. Some weeks I average 20% in tips... others weeks, 1%.
> 
> Very good point made about the grandfathered Uber comm rate of 20% for UberX drivers on-board before the commission hike.
> 
> (and I had to steal your avatar idea)


yeah its cool no sweat


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

I've been driving about one month and I have good days (made $80 on one ride yesterday ($40 ride and $40 tip which is so rare) and I've had days where I drive 2 far for pick up and make nothing on $3 rides. 

I'm trying to figure out best way to make money and not spend much times in areas I don't want to be in. 

Weekend nights r great because drunks tip BUT they also can destroy your ratings when u refused to let them bring open beers into your car. And I was already attacked by some dumb drunk broad WHILE DRIVING! 

Great you figured it out. .. I'm still not sold on this for me personally. .. trying...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BLBorgia said:


> I'm still not sold on this for me personally. .. trying...


It's not a long-term gig for most drivers - just fill-in work until they can find something else. As you've noticed, nothing teaches you more about driving than, well, driving. You'll figure out what works for you (and what others may say works, but doesn't work for you). And the only way to really understand what folks here are talking about is to put the miles under your wheels.

Just a suggestion: if you're not comfortable driving downtown (and both sides of the Flats), then do more of it - off app/empty car. Your GPS can be nearly useless in those areas - and can actually screw you up. Learn downtown like the back of your hand. And W. 25th/Ohio City, and Lakewood/Rocky River. You want to know the streets, hotels, restaurants, the highway entrances and where all the bars are.

And in your 'down-time', look for a job that suits your needs so you don't have to donate your time and your car to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! Great suggestions. GPS has been hurting me in the areas you cited so I've been taking note. I will definitely go there off app and learn the bars, hotels, etc. Im a Web designer and doing this to raise money to bring some animals I rescued from India lol. 

I just started driving about a month ago. I signed up long before I drove. KUDOS to those great at learning locations and roads quickly.


----------



## BRET J BRYAN (Apr 13, 2017)

mitchell8992 said:


> Hahaha. I work from 6am to 1pm.
> My average is $22 per hour, then tips on top of that.... all I was saying was that a bad day was $120.
> Normal 5 day work week is $900. I don't work weekends or nights. I'm just saying that it sounds like I can help a lot of these people... Maybe not.
> 
> The way people are talking on here they make it sound like they are making no money?


I would love a blog like this. I'm amazed at the haters on here; dude is having success. That's a good thing guys.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

7milesout said:


> What I'm gathering is that Ubering / ridesharing, should be an old man's gig. I'm almost there. And I mean that positively. I hope to be an old man one day. Becoming deceased at a young age is tragic (had a brother die at 37, that kind of stuff is unbelievably tragic). Anyway, you young guys (I'm 45), need to be hustling to get a real career started. There's hustle required to start your career, and there's hustle required to get yourself into the position to have a career. I think you young guys need to focus on one of the previous 2 requirements. If you have free time while doing your collegiate studies, OK, yeah, drive. Otherwise, do what you gotta do to hussle. If you're under 30 and ridesharing for a living ... you're wasting your time, abilities, and life.
> 
> Retired guys just want or need a bit of play money. So generating low amounts is OK. But you young limberbacks, need to do something that generates more income, or to be spending your time prepping yourself to have a career that will allow you to make a good living. Not driving hooptie cars around for peanuts.
> 
> ...


It is so d****d refreshing to read a serious, thoughtful and knowledgeable post ;ike the above on this list! The general negativity on this list is almost overwhelming and almost enough to get me, a newcomer, to drop out. I'm here to learn but the ratio of pearls like the above to pervasive sarcastic, negative BS makes it barely worth it.

I know nothing about moderating a list and not much about how to have a degree of success at Ubering, but I wish the Moderator(s) would moderate the general tone on this list. Yeah, I know, I can take my business elsewhere. Tell me where and I will.



Wynelocked said:


> So...I'm brand new here.Reading alot to see whats to learn.So far 7milesout has posted what i consider useful info.
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.Uber driving should not be a lifelong gig.Bunch of deadbeats driving for Uber at a young age because you're not capable of getting or holding a "real" job.As you can tell from my avatar...I'm an old retired man.I drive for uber for a hobby.It's not about the money for me...I dont need it.I do this to get out of the house a few days a week.If I make $300 a week...I'm happy with that.It's my coffee money.


I'm with you, Wynelocked - except that I need the money -


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

mitchell8992 said:


> I've found a ton of early success - money and tips and job offers mainly - and willing to share since the moral seems so low around here.
> I'm in a different position because I didn't know the "old" uber and how much better it was.​
> But I put a TON of front end work into this gig - I have found a lot of tricks, strategies, theories, networking strategies, tipping strategies, etc that have paid off big time.
> 
> ...


Is this a joke? I've made 300-500 in that time.


----------

